# New routine



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok guys here is a routine I am about to start trying.

It's for bulking. I'm not s beginner to weights by any stretch but I'm no expert.

I had a big essay on here but got to,d it would be easier to split up then you werent reading war and peace. Haha.

I'll post my workout here then put some links to my diet etc.

I'm currently 6'1 about 220, bf is on th high side but always has been.

My workout is as follows:-

Day 1 Back/Biceps

Deadlift *4 sets 6-8 reps TF

Bent over 1 arm 4 sets 6-8 reps

lats pulldown 3 sets 6-8 reps TF

barbell bicep curl 3 sets 6-8 reps

One arm dumbell hammer curl-*

3 sets 6-8 reps

Day 2 Chest/Tri

Flat Bench Dumbbell 4 sets 6-8 reps

Weighted dips 4 sets 6-8 reps TF

Incline Dumbell Fly 4 sets 6-8 reps TF

Skull Crushers 3 sets 6-8 reps

Overhead cable 3 sets 6-8 reps TF

Day 3 Shoulder (Deltoid/Trapezius)

Seated Dumbell military press 3 sets 6-8 reps

Lateral Dumbbell Raises 3 sets 6-8 reps TF

Barbell Shrugs 5 sets 6-8 reps

Lateral Barbell Upright Row 3 sets 6-8 reps

Reverse Fly Machine 3 sets 6-8 reps

Abs/Legs

Barbell Squats 4sets 6-8 reps

Calf Raises 4Sets 6-8 reps

Weighted Swiss ball crunch 4 sets 6-8 reps

Hanging leg raises 4 sets 6-8 reps

Dumbbell side raises 4 sets 6-8 reps

Be doing this on alternate days with some low intensity cardio, 2.5 mile fast walk, on the rest days to try n keep the gut in check. 

Feedback greatly appreciated


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks ok ...

i would do 5x5 over the 4 compounds , squat ohp deadlift and bench then add 1 assistance per compound .


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> looks ok ...
> 
> i would do 5x5 over the 4 compounds , squat ohp deadlift and bench then add 1 assistance per compound .


Cheers pal so do 5 sets @ 5 reps for barbell squats, deadlift, flat bench dumbbell but what's ohp?

And sorry what's 1 assistance, or am I being stupid and you mean assistance from another bloke to push it for the 5th set?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

5 sets of 5 = 5x5

ohp = over head press

assistance exercise - for flat bench press would be cable cross overs , for over head press would be weighted dips (triceps) for squats would be calves and lunges or hamstring curls and for deadlifts would be deadlift hold helps grip .


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

X2 5x5 and add swap pulldowns to wide-grip chins on back day imo 3 sets to fail


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> 5 sets of 5 = 5x5
> 
> ohp = over head press
> 
> assistance exercise - for flat bench press would be cable cross overs , for over head press would be weighted dips (triceps) for squats would be calves and lunges or hamstring curls and for deadlifts would be deadlift hold helps grip .


Ah right so I was being stoopid lol, so would that be on top of the 5 sets or 4 sets and then 1 assistance, or add 5 sets of the assistance. Sorry, justvwanna nail it down.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> X2 5x5 and add swap pulldowns to wide-grip chins on back day imo 3 sets to fail


X2 what? Yeah was thinking that but is that not too many exercises for 1 day or do u mean swap?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what i would do is 5x5 on the compound then 3 sets of 5-6 do these with 80% then 90% then last set (3) all out to failure to exhaust the last bit of the muscle .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wigangymboy said:


> X2 what? Yeah was thinking that but is that not too many exercises for 1 day or do u mean swap?


he meant he agrees with the 5x5 lol


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> he meant he agrees with the 5x5 lol


Damn I'm such a d**k, not switched on after 6. Lol


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> what i would do is 5x5 on the compound then 3 sets of 5-6 do these with 80% then 90% then last set (3) all out to failure to exhaust the last bit of the muscle .


Cheers so add the assistance as an extra exercise and do 3 sets, on big weights with the last set to fail?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Wigangymboy said:


> X2 what? Yeah was thinking that but is that not too many exercises for 1 day or do u mean swap?


X2 what uhan said. Swap pulldowns for chins in my opinion. If you can't do many then do as many as you can 3x n you will soon be banging em out like a trooper and have nice v shaped lats


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> X2 what uhan said. Swap pulldowns for chins in my opinion. If you can't do many then do as many as you can 3x n you will soon be banging em out like a trooper and have nice v shaped lats


Yeah not too good at these, fella at gym watched me struggle, he was a monster though so wasnt gonna say nothing, lol.

But he came over and was actually really nice, he said start with reverse ones, were you hoist yaself up and then lower yourself slowly to build up initial strength.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Wigangymboy said:


> Yeah not too good at these, fella at gym watched me struggle, he was a monster though so wasnt gonna say nothing, lol.
> 
> But he came over and was actually really nice, he said start with reverse ones, were you hoist yaself up and then lower yourself slowly to build up initial strength.


 He was prob thinking good on you for making a start on em. It can be daunting doing them when your rubbish at em but if you bite hard and keep doing them you will have guys looking thinking "wish I could bang them out like him and I too would have lats that I could ride thermals with" lol


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Gonna have a go tomorrow I think so to nail it down,

Gonna do my compound exercises 5x5

And then 3 sets of the assistance with last one to fail.

Assistance exercises are

Shoulders/chest - cable cross overs

Triceps - dips

Legs - hamstring curls

Deadlift - deadliftt hold

With which day would you do these?

Sincerely grateful for all the info guys.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wigangymboy said:


> Gonna have a go tomorrow I think so to nail it down,
> 
> Gonna do my compound exercises 5x5
> 
> ...


flat bench press 5x5- cable cross overs 2x5 1 set to failure (3 total sets) - monday

Deadlift 5x5 - deadliftt hold 2x5 1 set to failure (3 total sets) - tuesday

ohp 5x5 - Triceps - dips 2x5 1 set to failure (3 total sets) - thursday

squats 5x5- hamstring curls 2x5 1 set to failure (3 total sets) - friday

add 5kg total to squats each week and 2.5kg to others each week .

some good journals with 5x5 routines kicking round on here too .

heres a link to my journal ..... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/132635-training-journal.html


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Depends on your lifestyle. I train 3x ew for about an hour

Mon chest n tri's

Tue back n bis

Fri legs and shoulders

No matter what routine I do I always do it with a 3 day split as I work lifting steel for 10-12 hour ed so need plenty of rest days


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Depends on your lifestyle. I train 3x ew for about an hour
> 
> Mon chest n tri's
> 
> ...


Jesus, I'm surprised you need go to gym.

I work for council, network engineer so desk based but does involve some light exercise, building cabs and the such. Was gonna do a 3 day split, but think I'd be better doing 4 days as I have shown above, not one for sitting about so will probe be Monday, wed, thurs fri/sat. Or Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Sat depending On what shift I'm on.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

uhan said:


> flat bench press 5x5- cable cross overs 2x5 1 set to failure (3 total sets) - monday
> 
> Deadlift 5x5 - deadliftt hold 2x5 1 set to failure (3 total sets) - tuesday
> 
> ...


Superb, couldn't of asked for more, thanks for taking the time to type it out pal.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wigangymboy said:


> Superb, couldn't of asked for more, thanks for taking the time to type it out pal.


no problem .

i forgot to add chin ups wide grip to deadlift day do them to finish as it also hits muscles not hit to hard by the others . do 3 sets to failure .

i also do core work to so doing some will help as your desk based , do some simple ones planks side and front , hanging knee raises and the like .

good luck m8


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Won't go far wrong with that mate. Plank Is awesome just lay around and get a six pack. My kind of excercise


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Won't go far wrong with that mate. Plank Is awesome just lay around and get a six pack. My kind of excercise


 Yup I look at my gut in the mirror most nights and think, 'there's a six pack hiding under all that somewhere'

One day......one day. Lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Wigangymboy said:


> Yup I look at my gut in the mirror most nights and think, 'there's a six pack hiding under all that somewhere'
> 
> One day......one day. Lol


 Lol keep looking in the mirror bud it's better than the scales to see your progress. You gonna do cardio? I don't I just do my muscle workouts at high intensity. Also work and high metabolism help a lot 

If you want to drop bf% fast you could do 20 mins+ cardio after each workout and don't forget a good diet is most of the battle


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Not really after getting It down really fast cos I'm sure it'll happen with right diet and training, was gonna do some low intensity training on my rest day, a 2.5-3.5 mile fast walk. Would 20min cardio not be detrimental to bulking?


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Lol keep looking in the mirror bud it's better than the scales to see your progress. You gonna do cardio? I don't I just do my muscle workouts at high intensity. Also work and high metabolism help a lot
> 
> If you want to drop bf% fast you could do 20 mins+ cardio after each workout and don't forget a good diet is most of the battle


Also posted about my proposed diet, not in too much detail though, also decided against the naps now.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/141824-diet-feedback.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

> cable cross overs


????


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

My new workout will look something like this

WORKOUT

Day 1 Back/Biceps

Deadlift *5x5

Bent over 1 arm 4 x 6-8

lats pulldown 3 sets 6-8 reps TF or wide grip chin ups/reversed

barbell bicep curl 3 sets 6-8 reps

One arm dumbell hammer curl- 3 sets 6-8 reps

Chin-ups wide grip 3x3 last set TF

Deadlift hold

Day 2 Chest/Tri

Flat Bench Dumbbell 5x5

Weighted dips 4 sets 6-8 reps TF

Incline Dumbell Fly 4 sets 6-8 reps TF

Skull Crushers 3 sets 6-8 reps

Overhead cable 3 sets 6-8 reps TF

Dips 3x5-6 last set TF

Day 3 Shoulder (Deltoid/Trapezius)

Seated Dumbell military press 5x5

Lateral Dumbbell Raises 3 sets 6-8 reps TF

Barbell Shrugs 5 sets 6-8 reps

Lateral Barbell Upright Row 3 sets 6-8 reps

Reverse Fly Machine 3 sets 6-8 reps

Cable crossover 3x5-6 last set TF

Abs/Legs

Barbell Squats 5x5

Calf Raises 4Sets 6-8 reps

Weighted Swiss ball crunch 4 sets 6-8 reps

Hanging leg raises 4 sets 6-8 reps

Dumbbell side raises 4 sets 6-8 reps

Hamstring curls 3x5-6 last set TF

Is that not too much for Day 1?


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> ????


Are you asking why they are there or what are they?

Lots of info here lol

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cable+crossovers&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like a lot but it looks pretty good tbh. If you find it's too much then tone it down a bit. Keep us posted bud


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Looks like a lot but it looks pretty good tbh. If you find it's too much then tone it down a bit. Keep us posted bud


Just clicked I'm swapping Lats pulldown for wide grip chin ups.

Thats 6 for each day now.

Gonna start this after my Hols.

Might start a little journal.

Cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

> Are you asking why they are there or what are they?
> 
> Lots of info here lol
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=cab...&client=safari


i do know what they are just do not agree with them in your program thats all.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> i do know what they are just do not agree with them in your program thats all.


You mind if I ask why bud?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

more of a shaping exercise than a building one


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> more of a shaping exercise than a building one


What's a good building one?

I've been reading alot about 5x5 routines considering scrapping and doing a 5x5 or would you do the routine I have already but 5x5 and drop an exercise for each day. Or do I not need to drop one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I train a 4 day split - mon-tue-thur-fri weekends off- 5x 5 is ok but added to the program above will be too much I think.

All the main compounds are first and I do 4 working sets - I run through the muscle group with 2-3 other exercises 3 sets 6-8 reps - before training another- I also periodically run power strength cycles staggered over the 4 main lifts - based on 1 rm % for the main compound lifts only- something like the below.

55% 8 x 4 sets

65% 6 x 3

75 % 4 x 3

85% 3x 2

95% 2 x 2

105 % 1 x 1


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks for all your help.....after scoping the net and reading on here, ive decided to try the stronglifts 5x5 for a few months see how i get on, like the idea of constantly pushing myself a bit further, thats what i need at the gym, breaks the monotony of going every otherday sitting on a machine and getting bored.

Gonna start after hols, gonna get a diet plan sorted then i can get back and fookin smash it.


----------

